# Big week in Venice, LA



## MakoMove09 (Feb 25, 2008)

Got down to the Venice/Boothville area Wednesday, the 14th to fish inshore and do some blue water as well. Got in on the water late Wed. afternoon and caught a few 3-4# flounders, around 10 specks, some good Sheepshead and a few slot reds all on live shrimp. Thursday afternoon, ventured out in the bay and fished the cuts around grass/sand islands and the oyster beds in around 1-2 ft. of extremely muddy water. (Shrimp season just opened up last week and stirred the water) Not much action on the live bait - saw birds feeding on a slick near a grass patch and tossed a top water mirrolure in and had some vicious hits. Landed a nice 12# bull red and then started hooking specks on the live shrimp. Friday was pretty ugly with 2 weather systems moving in off the Gulf from TX, making it tough to fish at all; pretty much rained all day. Saturday, fished from 6:30 am-4:30 pm. Crossed over the Mississippi to the east and fished the bays and canals to no avail. The river water was just too muddy and made the water in the bays and canals murky up to 15 miles out from the river. One bite in 2 hours which was a sail cat. Moved back to the west side of the river that afternoon and it was fish on from then on out. Used live bait and the top water plugs and limited out on specks and produced many reds that were about 1/2'' too small or long. The Sheepies were just about caught every other cast if our live bait was fished on the bottom. It was steady hook setting from about 12:30-4:30. Great weekend of fishing and the bite is supposed to only get better.


----------

